# Big Darby shooting range



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Is anyone a member of this range or know anybody who is??? I was just needing some general info about it, what its like etc, been meaning to go out there for a few weeks but between work, things around the house and trying to squeeze in a little fishing I just havent been able to make it. Thanks


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Spent a whole weekend there during an advanced pistol course. Great place, very nice, still expanding/building up. Don't have to be a member to shoot. Shoot by the hour, several ranges, plenty of lanes, including a 300 yd. range that must be reserved prior to using. Plenty of steel targets for use as well. highly recommend it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank You Sir, Im on vacation this next week, I will run out and check things out.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

My dad and I have shot there on the 300 yard range. It's a pretty nice range. If you shoot pistols they have about anything you could want. Definately call first, the 300 yard range is closed during certain pistol shoots. My dad joined, but I have not. Membership gives you a price break on the hourly range fee.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

So you not only have to pay the yearly membership but a range fee as well.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

yep, I think it was like $4 an hour for members, and $8 for non members.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.bigdarbycreeksr.com/


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

supercanoe said:


> yep, I think it was like $4 an hour for members, and $8 for non members.


I talked to them once about a month or so back on the phone, they probably told me that but it just slipped my mind, I will probably run out there one day this next week.


----------

